# Noise at 70plus Kmh



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Have a Knaus 650 MF and get this like a crackling noise (cant seem to describe it any other way) from just behind the drivers (LHD) side when we do 70plus Kmh. Tried everything checked the table is secure --water tank--cupboards---even had a web cam up inside the outside cowling cant see any thing out of the ordinary.Tried spraying the inside of the cowling with WD40.Pretty sure its something to do with the cowling chaffing somewhere but at a loss what to do next.
Anybody had a similar problem would appreciate suggestion.

PS apart from keep below 70 kmh

Regards Brian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do you get this noise with the window open and closed.we had a similar problem, it was the blind on the leisure door. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## ExAviator (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a Knaus Sun Ti 650MF -2007 RHD.

I do get a similar noise originating from the window blind cassette mounted on the drivers door.

If its not this, the Knaus Owners site is at :

http://www.knausowners.com/

There is a forum available and if you post the problem somebody may may be able to help.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Noise at 70kmh*

Hi cabby 
The windows closed tried it with the window down and the noise is still there......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

which side is the ehu flap, or water. have you checked the fridge outlet is secure.
Have you had the passenger inch down the van to se if they can pinpoint the noise from inside, bit dangerous on the outside. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Noise at 70 Kmh*

Yes cabby the EHU flap is secure as is the water cap the fridge is on the other side.

Did get the wife to absail down the side of the van problem is not seen her since we left Andorra and shes not answering here mobile-

Seriously, its really frustrating the sound does seem to be the side cowling but cant get behind it to see.Even thought of sprying some expanding foam in there but that is a do or die result.
Thanks for the advice will keep you posted

Brian


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try a bit of gaffer tape round the cowl 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well in for a penny etc, have you tried the filler cap and flap.
Oh just had a thought   could it possibly be the plastic sheet inside the drivers door, if that has split it could give the same effect.

cabby


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Noise at 70 Kmph*

Well gaffa tape did the job ....thanks richard ....taped the cowling and gradually remove bits to isolate the exact area tuned out to be the top 2ft of the cowling just behind my ear now need to find tidy permanent solution. Probably copius amount of mastic.

Thanks for everybodies input

Brian


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I posted this reply on the Knaus Owners site as well, but am repeating it here for the record.

I had exactly the same thing, but it was on the passenger side so I was able to get the passenger to lean out of the window at speed and identify exactly where the noise was coming from, which was the cowl which covers the leading edge of the 'caravan' bit of the van.

I slid in a small knife to lift the edge just sufficient for me to be able to inject in some glue of the 'no nails' variety, which cured it straight away.

Morph


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Noise at 70 Kmph*

Hi Morph
Must have missed your post on the Knaus site ...did the same solution worked perfectly.
Your passenger side would be my drivers side (LHD)

Brian


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

In case anyone was confused by the description, attached below is a photo with a red line added showing the edge of the cowl that rattles at speed.

On my 650MF, it was the vertical edge that was the worst offender, but basically any edge that you can lift with a finger nail will benefit from a squirt of 'no nails'.

Richard


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Richard thanks for that just emailed Roger (at Knaus owners)who has a similar problem...my problem was from a different area same cowling ....below between the arrows

Brian


----------

